# FS: stock 18's



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

for sale, stock 18's were on car for about 800 miles, perfect condition, except for one dime sized chip, while parking, $1200 o.b.o or trade, I'm in the bay area if anyone want to come see the wheels, Tommy


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

price is now $1000 for local pick up, tommy


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

youll sell them quicker if you lower the price its kinda high for stock wheels.. just my .02


----------

